# 30 second R15 Skip



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

I just said this in another thread but have to say it again. 30 SECOND Skip on the R15 would be sweet !!!!! Please Directv if you are listening its the only feature I want.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I just said this in another thread but have to say it again. 30 SECOND Skip on the R15 would be sweet !!!!! Please Directv if you are listening its the only feature I want.


<Yawn> Been requested over and over. Been ignored over and over by DirecTV software engineers. Sure would be nice to throw a bone to the dedicated R15 CE participants who take their time offering feedback by adding that SKIP30 keyword/feature that the HD folks have, wouldn't it?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> <Yawn> Been requested over and over. Been ignored over and over by DirecTV software engineers. Sure would be nice to throw a bone to the dedicated R15 CE participants who take their time offering feedback by adding that SKIP30 keyword/feature that the HD folks have, wouldn't it?


Not DirecTV,NDS.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

has anybody tried the skip30 thing since the last update to see if it works?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> has anybody tried the skip30 thing since the last update to see if it works?


Yep! Just did and No.

But I believe it has not been in any of the R15 upgrades.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Not listed in the notes anyway... I've noticed a couple things that weren't listed in the Release notes for the CE on the R15-300


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As time moves forward, I'm sure that many features will make it to all receivers .. as for when, I do not know.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I just said this in another thread but have to say it again. 30 SECOND Skip on the R15 would be sweet !!!!! Please Directv if you are listening its the only feature I want.


I am sure there are quite a few people that would like this feature (Personally I don't use it on my HR20 so I could take it or leave it). However, be carefully what you ask for. The R15 is a bit behind the curve in terms of software development compared to the HR2X series and adding another feature on top of the many bugs already present may not be such a good idea. Don't get me wrong I am glad DirecTV is making the effort to improve the boxes but there are still quite a few issues with the R15 series that make them significantly more of a pain to use compared to the HR2X series. In fact I am thinking of just replacing my R15 with a HR20 even thou I would only use it for SD just to get an improved box with software that works more reliably. I wonder if this is due to the fact DirecTV is developing the software for the HR2X series while NDS is still developing the software for the R15 series.

-DrEric


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

DrEricCarlson said:


> I am sure there are quite a few people that would like this feature (Personally I don't use it on my HR20 so I could take it or leave it). However, be carefully what you ask for. The R15 is a bit behind the curve in terms of software development compared to the HR2X series and adding another feature on top of the many bugs already present may not be such a good idea. Don't get me wrong I am glad DirecTV is making the effort to improve the boxes but there are still quite a few issues with the R15 series that make them significantly more of a pain to use compared to the HR2X series. In fact I am thinking of just replacing my R15 with a HR20 even thou I would only use it for SD just to get an improved box with software that works more reliably. I wonder if this is due to the fact DirecTV is developing the software for the HR2X series while NDS is still developing the software for the R15 series.
> 
> -DrEric


I have to tell you if Directv doesnt put that feature on a SD receiver I think I might have to go back with Dish Network. I like directV but to be honest thats a real deal breaker.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I have to tell you if Directv doesnt put that feature on a SD receiver I think I might have to go back with Dish Network. I like directV but to be honest thats a real deal breaker.


Wow! No offense, but it doesn't take much to please you then, huh?  Considering a lot of the other issues with the R15, it's hard to believe that one feature is a deal breaker.

- Merg


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Not DirecTV,NDS.


Who pays NDS? :sure:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

red.bean.head said:


> Who pays NDS? :sure:


NewsCorp!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> I am sure there are quite a few people that would like this feature (Personally I don't use it on my HR20 so I could take it or leave it). However, be carefully what you ask for. The R15 is a bit behind the curve in terms of software development compared to the HR2X series and adding another feature on top of the many bugs already present may not be such a good idea. Don't get me wrong I am glad DirecTV is making the effort to improve the boxes but there are still quite a few issues with the R15 series that make them significantly more of a pain to use compared to the HR2X series. In fact I am thinking of just replacing my R15 with a HR20 even thou I would only use it for SD just to get an improved box with software that works more reliably. I wonder if this is due to the fact DirecTV is developing the software for the HR2X series while NDS is still developing the software for the R15 series.
> 
> -DrEric


It might be.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jfeco said:


> I have to tell you if Directv doesnt put that feature on a SD receiver I think I might have to go back with Dish Network. I like directV but to be honest thats a real deal breaker.


What?.Just for a 30 second skip?.What about DLB?.Oh no! I just opened up the proverbial can of worms!!.:eek2: :nono2: :bonk1:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

What about PIP? Even th ecrappy Cable Co. Dvrs have that....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have an R15 so I can't be either friend or foe to it .. What I do know is that an HR20 does a great job of displaying in SD as well as HD.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't have an R15 so I can't be either friend or foe to it .. What I do know is that an HR20 does a great job of displaying in SD as well as HD.


Talking about opening a can of worms...

- Merg


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> What about PIP? Even th ecrappy Cable Co. Dvrs have that....


There are no plans to include PiP in any of the DirecTV DVRs


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are no plans to include PiP in any of the DirecTV DVRs


I know, the one poster said that 30 sec skip is a deal breaker, I think PIP would be way better than 30 sec skip as opposed to Slip, that's all. I don't think D*'s hardware could do PIP.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I know, the one poster said that 30 sec skip is a deal breaker, I think PIP would be way better than 30 sec skip as opposed to Slip, that's all. I don't think D*'s hardware could do PIP.


I know it's OT, so I'll leave it to this one post... The DirecTV hardware is already suited to PIP. As there are two tuners in the DVR's, the software would just need to be configured to output the video on both tuners to the TV in PIP format.

- Merg


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

jfeco said:


> I have to tell you if Directv doesnt put that feature on a SD receiver I think I might have to go back with Dish Network. I like directV but to be honest thats a real deal breaker.


As has been mentioned by other posters the HR2X series have the 30 skip feature so you could you one of those as an SD DVR (I do since I don't have an HDTV as of yet) if that is such a deal breaker. Upgrading would also give you much more recording space and more stable software. The more I write the more I want to upgrade my R15 to a HR2X series.

-DrEric


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> What about PIP? Even th ecrappy Cable Co. Dvrs have that....


Don't worry,if you really want all of the other features that the DirecTV+'s don't have
and if you don't care about sports or HD and if Tivo doesn't shut off features to Dish's
DVRs.We can always jump over the fence to Dish.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> As has been mentioned by other posters the HR2X series have the 30 skip feature so you could you one of those as an SD DVR (I do since I don't have an HDTV as of yet) if that is such a deal breaker. Upgrading would also give you much more recording space and more stable software. The more I write the more I want to upgrade my R15 to a HR2X series.
> 
> -DrEric


Don't forget a lighter wallet and another 2 year commitment.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

DrEricCarlson said:


> As has been mentioned by other posters the HR2X series have the 30 skip feature so you could you one of those as an SD DVR (I do since I don't have an HDTV as of yet) if that is such a deal breaker. Upgrading would also give you much more recording space and more stable software. The more I write the more I want to upgrade my R15 to a HR2X series.
> 
> -DrEric


plus $10.00 per month mandatory HD access fee......


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Don't worry,if you really want all of the other features that the DirecTV+'s don't have
> and if you don't care about sports or HD and if Tivo doesn't shut off features to Dish's
> DVRs.We can always jump over the fence to Dish.


That's a fence I will stay clear of thank you very much.....


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Wow! No offense, but it doesn't take much to please you then, huh?  Considering a lot of the other issues with the R15, it's hard to believe that one feature is a deal breaker.
> 
> - Merg


Honestly all I want is the DVR to record when I want and be able to FF and rewind and I want to do that quickly so 30 sec skip is it.


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> What?.Just for a 30 second skip?.What about DLB?.Oh no! I just opened up the proverbial can of worms!!.:eek2: :nono2: :bonk1:


DLB would be nice but I would not use it like I would use 30 second skip.

Side note: It is kind of funny the amount of people who come out of the wood work willing to defend directV because I am unhappy with the R15 and the features it doesn't have compared to the other companies with these features. All I want is a better receiver. If I do not get it then I will go else where. Thank God for capitalism!!!!


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

DrEricCarlson said:


> As has been mentioned by other posters the HR2X series have the 30 skip feature so you could you one of those as an SD DVR (I do since I don't have an HDTV as of yet) if that is such a deal breaker. Upgrading would also give you much more recording space and more stable software. The more I write the more I want to upgrade my R15 to a HR2X series.
> 
> -DrEric


Its about price. I have an SD receiver because I do not want to pay for HD. I can however get 30 sec skip in the dish network SD receiver.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> NewsCorp!.


They pay themselves??


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

jfeco said:


> It is kind of funny the amount of people who come out of the wood work willing to defend directV because I am unhappy with the R15 and the features it doesn't have compared to the other companies with these features. All I want is a better receiver. If I do not get it then I will go else where. Thank God for capitalism!!!!


Most of us with R15's scream and holler a lot (especially me) but if it came down to taking away our beloved misbehaving buggy contraptions we would probably take up arms and fight to the death for the thing.


----------

